# Dash storage cubby need info



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I put my EZ pass and other things in there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I keep my glasses cleaner and napkins in it.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I can't tell you if it is a direct swap, but I know the Pioneer system uses a separate amp so I don't see how you'll be able to wire the speaker in without a bit more work than just replacing the cubby with it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea I was not sure if the center speaker was on the amp or not. Trying to fund out


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

EZ pass works with the door closed By the way.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Man, I wish I hadn't gotten the Pioneer system. The car I test drove didn't have it and I liked the storage. I ended up getting an LTZ ordered (from a different dealership) and it happened to have the Pioneer and I was somewhat disappointed (but not enough to refuse the car).


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the Pioneer system as well. All speakers are powered by the amp in the trunk.


----------

